# Unbekannter Fisch



## addigarten (21. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
wer kann mir sagen, was das für ein Fisch ist, siehe Bild.Ich beobachte diese Fische schon von klein an, seit vorigen Sommer sie waren klein und schwarz. da ich aber nur Goldfische in meinen Teich habe, dachte ich die werden sich schon noch verfährben, aber leider bis heute noch nicht. Es sind ca. 10 Stück. Nun hoffe ich, dass mir einer eine Auskunft geben kann und mir sagen kann wie diese in meinen Goldfischteich kommen?:


----------



## docmatze (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Sind Goldfische!Wart mal noch ab, dann wirst du sehen das sie Flecken bekommen, dann gehts Ruckzuck und sie sehen aus wie Goldfische.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Flower-Power (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo. 
Das wird eine __ Karausche sein. 
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karausche

Gruß Alex


----------



## lotta (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

hallo
ich hätte auch auf einen noch nicht umgefärbten __ goldfisch getippt...
manche brauchen recht lange, bis sich die orangene färbung zeigt.
mit karauschen kenne ich mich nicht aus, könnte sein....
aber die jungen goldis, welche ich kenne, sehen genauso aus

liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hi Alex,

nicht alles was ähnlich wie ne Kaurausche aussieht muß auch eine sein.

Das hier ist ein (noch) ungefärbter __ Goldfisch (die __ Karausche hat mehr Schuppen, keine so stark eingeschnittene Schwanzflosse und bei der Größe einen deutlich sichtbaren dunklen Fleck auf dem Schwanzstiel (siehe Wikipedia oberes Foto)

das auf dem Foto "kleinwüchsige Karausche" bei Wikipedia ist übrigens auch keine Karausche (dunkler Fleck nicht vorhanden, und nur 30 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie) sondern ein __ Giebel

Goldfisch, Giebel und Karausche lassen sich an der Schuppenanzahl voneinander unterscheiden (einfach das grüne Wort anklicken, dann landet man bei entsprechenden Einträgen im Lexika, da hab ich sie letztes Jahr eingegeben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Flower-Power (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Ok
Ich hab selber Karauschen im Teich. 
Zumindest hat es ein Angler gesagt. 
Einen davon Beobachte ich schon seit 4Jahren.
Erst da hab ich in beim Wasserwechsel entdeckt. 
Die findet man in vielen Gewässern in Europa. 
Häufig wird der Fischleich durch Vögel(__ Enten) verbreitet. 
MfG Alex


----------



## HAnniGAP (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hey von denen hab ich auch viele. Ich hab __ Shubunkin im Teich. 
 

 

 

 

vielleicht werden das auch noch Goldfische


----------



## docmatze (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Bei uns haben die Goldfische fast 3 Jahre gebraucht um sich umzufärben.
Jetzt als wir unseren richtigen Teich haben hat es dann noch 2 Montae gedauert bis die ersten hellen Flecken zu erkennen gewesen sind.
Einige sind nun sogar schon nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen da es jetzt richtig Goldfische von der Farbe her.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## docmatze (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Habe mal einen mit der Kamera einfangen können.
Der __ Goldfisch ist circa 3 Jahre alt, seine Färbung ist nun seit dem Teichbau im Gange was also circa 5 Monate sind.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## baddie (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

...und manche bleiben für immer "Braun/goldig". 

Mein damaliger "Nachwuchs" war auch nach 4 Jahren immer noch unscheinbar braun.
Gekeschert und auf Land sahens echt toll aus (so richtig Goldfarbend) aber im Wasser nur braun. 

Ich/wir hatten ja die Vermutung das die Goldies sich mit der "einsamen" __ Rotfeder "eingelassen" haben. 
Ich hatte bei mir echt nie nen __ Goldfisch der sich umgefärbt hat.  Sind alle braun geblieben und auch sehr sehr scheu gewesen. 

Mittlerweile (2010) wurde der Teich verlegt und auch habe ich keinen einzigen Goldfisch mehr im Teich.


----------



## addigarten (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
recht fielen dank, für eure Beurteilung meines Fisches.
wenn es denn so ist, dass sich meine 10 Fische noch gold färben, gebe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht auf.
Meine Frau ist jetzt natürlich oben auf, sie hat immer gesagt die verfärben sich noch.
Gruß addigarten


----------

